# design help $$



## coyotefive0 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello guys I was interested in finding someone to help me clean up my designs for a fishing team. I would be willing to pay someone to clean them up and create a Silhouette studio file. Let me know if you would be willing to help us out. We will create these shirts for kids and adults that join our fishing team.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

coyotefive0 said:


> Hello guys I was interested in finding someone to help me clean up my designs for a fishing team. I would be willing to pay someone to clean them up and create a Silhouette studio file. Let me know if you would be willing to help us out. We will create these shirts for kids and adults that join our fishing team.


Can you please send to me at [email protected] i can do with top quality


----------



## socalthreads (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello, I can help cleaning up your design. You can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

coyotefive0 said:


> Hello guys I was interested in finding someone to help me clean up my designs for a fishing team. I would be willing to pay someone to clean them up and create a Silhouette studio file. Let me know if you would be willing to help us out. We will create these shirts for kids and adults that join our fishing team.


I would like to see what your working and needing done..Im sending a pm as well..


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

Give us a shout at [email protected] 

You can also check us out here: Dynamik Graphics - Artwork Solutions for the Printing Industry


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​

Be careful offering your product or services outside of the Referrals & Recommendations section. It's against the rules. 

If you think a thread belongs in Referrals/Recommendations, click the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and report it to us so we can determine if it should be moved. Only then can you offer your services without worrying about violating our Rules on Self Promotion / Advertising  guidelines.


----------

